# El Greengo



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

so i got this regal in a trade for my towncar and dude said super clean yes it was cool but, when i started tearing down to repaint  i found shit  i had to repaint cuz the blue Base was run Bad with Kirker paint  LOL so we decided to tear it down repaint everything so here we go step by step ill post as time goes thanks  for looking, drop some idea's 

me on the way to fort wayne indiana traden my Tc for this regal...


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

the 1986 regal i picked up


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

1st had to peel off 2 tons of stickers and repaint the steering column and peel off the window tint and rip out the back glass cuz of the window etching of the lowrider guy on it 








peeling stickers







painting the column















ripped out the back glass 
by the way its for sale make offer u pay the shippen


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

the back glass is for sale make offers u pay shipping:thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Tore off the doors and hood and trunk lid


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

ripped off rockers :facepalm:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

so time for one whole new rocker:yessad:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

all for fillers busted and was patched together with bondo or something


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

so the car is pretty much tore down but the motor to come out so i can paint the fire wall and paint the motor


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

the color i bought


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

picked up paint we order today aslo









2 gallons of nason which i like to spray..
reducer
and 2 gallons of green mica met = snake skin green pre 70's so all paint is bought now


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

iam looking for regal fillers ALL 4 if anyone has info... a full set from gbody.com is 320$ iam trying to find cheaper i did find a set on ebday for 258$ tho so  so iam just poken around looking for a good deal


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

aslo looing for some opera Lights as well thanks


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Homeboy was depressed that he got rid of his regal...hes gonna feel even worse if he sees what ya doing to it now lol


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

BRAVO said:


> Homeboy was depressed that he got rid of his regal...hes gonna feel even worse if he sees what ya doing to it now lol


, goodlooking build up so far D. That engine in that sounds good with that cam.


----------



## prohopper8 (Oct 5, 2006)

what u thinking for the back window id like to put it on a 81 hopper im building im in washington


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> , goodlooking build up so far D. That engine in that sounds good with that cam.


Dont worry. The plan is to bring it to you at the end of march for you to do your magic bud!


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

BRAVO said:


> Homeboy was depressed that he got rid of his regal...hes gonna feel even worse if he sees what ya doing to it now lol


  when he stoped by last weekend he was kissing on the car and Told me he missed it alot but iam putting my stamp on it ...


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> , goodlooking build up so far D. That engine in that sounds good with that cam.


 yes sir it will be at your hut soon enough


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

prohopper8 said:


> what u thinking for the back window id like to put it on a 81 hopper im building im in washington


100$ for the back glass you pay shipping but iam not sure the cost of shipping ...what you think ?...


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

davidw77 said:


> when he stoped by last weekend he was kissing on the car and Told me he missed it alot but iam putting my stamp on it ...


 I can't believe you let that guy know where u live........if I was him I would have whooped ur ass


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

you should just bust that window with a hammer! lol


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

npazzin said:


> you should just bust that window with a hammer! lol


:thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

npazzin said:


> you should just bust that window with a hammer! lol


LOL :rofl:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

stinking lincoln said:


> I can't believe you let that guy know where u live........if I was him I would have whooped ur ass


 he bought some clear whammys and rode off to the greenwood park mall


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

pulled the dick windows out today  yuck!


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

looks rusty in there like maybe it was leaking :dunno: plus loved the old tape job :facepalm:


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

davidw77 said:


> yes sir it will be at your hut soon enough


Digg hommie,  spot be waitin on ya at the bee hive.


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

pulled out the motor


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

pulled out the heater box for a lil mod'ing


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

:facepalm:









cross member
crack!!!!!


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Body work started today as well not a bad day 1 motor out ... and now on too Body work and sanding and blocking


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

going to tear part the motor and put all new gaskets in and repaint the motor green, and tranny too


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Getting there'd.. Car should be in primer by the weekend... Then paint the next weekend!


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Looks good Dave!!! Make sure u do a little work the frame before u put the motor back in.


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

Car looks like its coming along nicely...sucks that you got that much rust going on...at first glimpse its a clean ass regal but then seeing it behind all its make up its in need of a makeover...hopefully you didnt feel like you got the worse end of the deal....good luck and i look forward to seeing the progress...atleast you can do all the work yourself!! :thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

THE CUSTOMIZER said:


> Looks good Dave!!! Make sure u do a little work the frame before u put the motor back in.


Yes sir I will... Iam going to plate up the belly top and bottom nate hey hear you got 1st at Casper Congratz homie !


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

8REGAL_LIMITED4 said:


> Car looks like its coming along nicely...sucks that you got that much rust going on...at first glimpse its a clean ass regal but then seeing it behind all its make up its in need of a makeover...hopefully you didnt feel like you got the worse end of the deal....good luck and i look forward to seeing the progress...atleast you can do all the work yourself!! :thumbsup:


 Thanks ,but at this point I still wouldn't have another tc over this regal


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

all sanded 








spot primen all the bad spots


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

GT indiana pushing hard for 2012 summer iam trying to be done in 2 months  painted cut and buffed, and motor painted and put back in my goal is Back bumper Bash and maybe Westside :x:


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

THE CUSTOMIZER said:


> Looks good Dave!!! Make sure u do a little work the frame before u put the motor back in.


Already ahead of ya.. Cuz it already has a split in it!:around:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Busting ass!!! Looks good keep ppushin.

Dont know if you ever found them rear fillers.But .TODD on here might have a couple from his old project


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

davidw77 said:


> Thanks ,but at this point I still wouldn't have another tc over this regal


Ya I love my 84 as well...I got a 94 fleetwood to roll daily as a summer low low so I get the best of both worlds with the mid size ride and then the big body


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

baggedout81 said:


> Busting ass!!! Looks good keep ppushin.
> 
> Dont know if you ever found them rear fillers.But .TODD on here might have a couple from his old project


Me and .Todd are friends and I've asked him  he don't thanks anyways for the info


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

threw the regal in primer again today the full car and tinted the primer like a light green


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

just messing around with patterns 
iam wanting to do Lace patterns with a finger print strip in the middle maybe i dont know yet to early to tell


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

like this in the middle and lace on the sides with a green candy over top with a silver met base


----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice, putting some quality work in! 
Looking forward to.more progress:thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

like this also but down the center of the top


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

love to do this is the quarter window spot  :x: wish me luck


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

b_moneystyles said:


> Nice, putting some quality work in!
> Looking forward to.more progress:thumbsup:


 Always ! :h5:


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

davidw77 said:


> love to do this is the quarter window spot  :x: wish me luck


hno:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

got my new paint gun for the regal today i odered a brand new DEVILBISS HVLP  :thumbsup:



















special ordered with green fixtures !!!


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

good news all around aslo the mail run and droped off more club gear !!!


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

it would be nice if my New bumper fillers came in today, aslo it would be nice if my steering wheel and my air brush gun too come on!!!


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

oh 4got i picked this up this winter on thanksgiven day for 90$ hardcase booty kit


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

davidw77 said:


> good news all around aslo the mail run and droped off more club gear !!!


Thought this was a build topic not a Sears catalog


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

stinking lincoln said:


> Thought this was a build topic not a Sears catalog


 i think you always have something to say and can never give a ***** props.... haten or just jabben me ? :dunno: or :finger:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

davidw77
stinking lincoln:fool2:


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Aww fool you know I'm just fuckin wit ya  and must be Dre rubbing off on me :roflmao: and forreal looks like you guys are putting your best foot forward on this one


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

stinking lincoln said:


> Aww fool you know I'm just fuckin wit ya  and must be Dre rubbing off on me :roflmao: and forreal looks like you guys are putting your best foot forward on this one


 lol







i know man maybe your rubben off on me then


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

hows that nason clear? a customer just dropped some off for me to use on his ride. I dont use their products much


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

BRAVO said:


> hows that nason clear? a customer just dropped some off for me to use on his ride. I dont use their products much


 Ive only used the clear and sealer i like them. Thier paint is enamel poop .. The clear is good sprays good with a nasty sweet smell.. The sealer is good aslo i like it the paint though is crap i painted one car with Nason and it was shitty we had to wait like 12 to 15 hrs ( COLD DAY ) for it to dry.. The Nason we used was a enamel not a base coat clear coat product.. i hope this info is usefull BRAVO..


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

stinking lincoln said:


> Aww fool you know I'm just fuckin wit ya  and must be Dre rubbing off on me :roflmao: and forreal looks like you guys are putting your best foot forward on this one


thats probably cause I punched you in your marshmellow belly and you laughed...........Damn PILLSBURY DOUGHBOY......LOL


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

edelmiro13 said:


> thats probably cause I punched you in your marshmellow belly and you laughed...........Damn PILLSBURY DOUGHBOY......LOL


Now that is funny ! Hahahah


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

picked up today hopefully the last of my paint i bought sealer 1 gallon sprayable( grey ) and some Green Kandy 1 guart ( HOK ) prismatic..


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

the blue tape is 10$ a roll  the green tape is 3.50$ a roll blue tape is for tight turns suppose to not broke and smooth running green tape is for long runs no bends


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

davidw77 said:


> the blue tape is 10$ a roll  the green tape is 3.50$ a roll blue tape is for tight turns suppose to not broke and smooth running green tape is for long runs no bends


Yepper....

I see yawl pushin hard on this one...good look so far.


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

my all chrome steering wheel came in today and chrome adapter


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> Yepper....
> 
> I see yawl pushin hard on this one...good look so far.


 i just hope iam done with buying anymore paint or tape !! and thanks G


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

engine clean up and sealer next


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

milkbone said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:...


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Green...:thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Jammed and Baken .. tomarrow pushing out the regal and on to the doors, hood and trunk lid :x:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

what can i say david u got that shit down and pack.... props on your hard work .. yah lookin good out there... stay pushinn... goodtimer....


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

BIGRUBE644 said:


> what can i say david u got that shit down and pack.... props on your hard work .. yah lookin good out there... stay pushinn... goodtimer....


 yes sir i sure will BIG RUBE...i need a t-type hood or a Grand national hood let me know if you ever see one cuz iam looking thanks again


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

DAMN MAN!!! You ****** ain't fuckin around!!!!!


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

stinking lincoln said:


> DAMN MAN!!! You ****** ain't fuckin around!!!!!


 nope i wanna roll in 2 months done and clean... no excuses :yes:


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Aww shit Dave talking about leaving hardegan st. :roflmao:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

stinking lincoln said:


> Aww shit Dave talking about leaving hardegan st. :roflmao:


Yes ! Drew I am


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

TTT.....


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD .. :thumbsup:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

that green looks clean..:thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks dudes !


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

looking for some engraved gbody door handles pm me somebody  with info on who does or has a set thanks


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/44-h...812-custom-engraved-switch-panels-sale-2.html


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Good job man that's alot of work....


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

see yawl getting it in. good look so far D


----------



## Joe317 (Jul 27, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Did bodywork, primer and jambed doors, hood, and trunk today.. Re hanging everything tomorrow


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

And this a little sneak peak of the patterns to come.... Its just a test panel!


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

been a busy day sealed, primered ,Painted the hood doors and trunk lid .. and aslo got in contact with a engraver 909monte88 for my regals engaven!! alright bed time PEACE layitlow!


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

WSL63 said:


> Good job man that's alot of work....



:thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> see yawl getting it in. good look so far D


 dude iam trying to be in the streets in like a month and a half son summer is closen in on me ! so iam Pushing this build very quick and still not cutting any corners :thumbsup:


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

Any new updates???:biggrin:


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Clean build can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## G'd up (Dec 30, 2009)

davidw77 said:


> iam looking for regal fillers ALL 4 if anyone has info... a full set from gbody.com is 320$ iam trying to find cheaper i did find a set on ebday for 258$ tho so  so iam just poken around looking for a good deal


sandkindustries.com


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

Hell ya can't wait to see this one hit the streets!


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

Bump.


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

:thumbsup:


davidw77 said:


> the 1986 regal i picked up


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

New pics?


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

LOW68CHEVY said:


> New pics?


:run:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 0 guests)

davidw77
LOW68CHEVY+
stinking lincoln:thumbsup:


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

GoodTimes317 said:


> :run:


:inout:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

finally got our acc set up ...!!


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

davidw77 said:


>


Maaaaanye you is on it...........! Ain't no slackin in yo mackin pimp.


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> Maaaaanye you is on it...........! Ain't no slackin in yo mackin pimp.


no sir........................:thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

ready for base and also have a buddy comming down to pattern it for me ! shout out to ya [h=1]George see ya saturday:thumbsup:[/h]


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

On the move... Paint and patterns on saturday.. Coming to your spot soon G.


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## johnnymartinez (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

Commin out niceuffin:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

johnnymartinez said:


>


 what up Mane !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Psycho631 said:


> Commin out niceuffin:


 thanks ! this has been a quick build so far its only been 2 weeks long so Far but My Goodtimers here in Indianapolis been on one getting this regal done for the Back Bumper Bash and hopefully westside plus some NAP town riden special thanks to Donnie and Wes  :thumbsup: thanks *****'s


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

GoodTimes317 said:


> On the move... Paint and patterns on saturday.. Coming to your spot soon G.


cool....


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

:run: must work must work!!!!!


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


SEND ME A PIC TO MY PHONE WHEN YOU FINISH :werd:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

milkbone said:


> LOOKING GOOD HOMIE
> 
> 
> SEND ME A PIC TO MY PHONE WHEN YOU FINISH :werd:


 alright:thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Based the regal today


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

aslo scored some new chips to match the paint


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

davidw77 said:


> Based the regal today


Damn this regal is coming along fast and nice as fuck! Keep up the good work GOODTIMES CC!!


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

stinking lincoln said:


> :thumbsup:


....


----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

looking good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

damn homie lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

davidw77 said:


> Ttt


Stop to the top- ing it unless you got new pics.


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

LOW68CHEVY said:


> Stop to the top- ing it unless you got new pics.


 ill post new pics Friday , and Saturday  :thumbsup:


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

LOW68CHEVY said:


> Stop to the top- ing it unless you got new pics.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

davidw77 said:


> Based the regal today


Lookin like Money up in der...lol.


----------



## m0y316 (Jan 12, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Dizznaammmer.... Looking good Fam!! GT UP!!!!


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Purple Haze said:


> Dizznaammmer.... Looking good Fam!! GT UP!!!!


:h5:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> Lookin like Money up in der...lol.


Hell yes its like 250$ a gallon I bought 3 not including the half gallon of green candy prismatic... But today we resprayed the regal again for more fullness ... After this weekend ill post more pics


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Purple Haze said:


> Dizznaammmer.... Looking good Fam!! GT UP!!!!


Thanks mane


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

m0y316 said:


> :thumbsup:


 thanks


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:...


b_moneystyles said:


> looking good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

Bump


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

hno:


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

ttt


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Pee Wee putting it down on the regal tonight and thats just the 1st wave of roof patterns i still have the sides and pinnstripping left


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

just went tru this thread...looking good


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

just went tru this thread...looking good


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

WHERE ARE THE PICS :drama:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

kandy paint


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

thanks too my boys George Rybolt, Donnie,Westin, Red and Adrian for ALL the help
George for the 3 days of patterning, Adrian for the Lettering THANKS !!!


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

:420:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

cleared the regal today

























hit my white walls with some green candy


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Just seen in person ........very very nice man  can't wait until you get it all together and we can bend some corners


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

stinking lincoln said:


> Just seen in person ........very very nice man  can't wait until you get it all together and we can bend some corners


Thanks dude and yes me either i can't wait


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

sun pics tomarrow while it bakes outside in this nice weather we haven !!! iam going to take advantage


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

GREAT WORK FELLAS


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

flaked85 said:


> GREAT WORK FELLAS


 thanks Dana mane !! we on one here in indy we only going on 3 weeks with this build  we are doing about 12 hours a day on this bitch so we can be ready for Westside and Back bumper bash homie !!


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT keep pushing


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

:h5: u already know


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

chrome steering wheel :wow:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

booty kit time






















































moven


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

video of the flakes and a close up of the patterns


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

davidw77 said:


> booty kit time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh snap.. Sandal Time!


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

GoodTimes317 said:


> Oh snap.. Sandal Time!


 

omg them fucking sandals again


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

milkbone said:


> LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:


 thanks homie  iam trying out here


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9UjonkeR8f8


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

aslo picked me up a new back glass !! 










:thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

and another set of chips 








<-- i like:thumbsup:
or


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

davidw77 said:


> and another set of chips
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Don't you go fakin the funk.


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

^hater


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

LOW68CHEVY said:


> Don't you go fakin the funk.


 i dont think they make green china stickers !


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

stinking lincoln said:


> ^hater



Just sayin, its like putting a black magic backing plate on a cce pump.


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

davidw77 said:


> i dont think they make green china stickers !



Sure they do, call o.g. wire wheels.


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

Or J.D. zenith.


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

stinking lincoln said:


> ^hater


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

LOW68CHEVY said:


> Just sayin, its like putting a black magic backing plate on a cce pump.













hater ristic remarks


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa:thumbsup:


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

LOW68CHEVY said:


> Just sayin, its like putting a black magic backing plate on a cce pump.


I know right or it's like putting superfly backing plates on pro hopper pumps


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

stinking lincoln said:


> I know right or it's like putting superfly backing plates on pro hopper pumps



Ooooooo snap!!!!! Lololololol!!!!


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

stinking lincoln said:


> I know right or it's like putting superfly backing plates on pro hopper pumps



Hater


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

GoodTimes317 said:


> Hater


Hatin, or truth tellin?


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

LOW68CHEVY said:


> Hatin, or truth tellin?


Both


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

:run:....


----------



## LowriderMan1995 (Nov 30, 2009)

hahah yea he was...thats my dad's car....i kept tryna tlk him in to keeping it...it was my favorite of his lowriders....


----------



## LowriderMan1995 (Nov 30, 2009)

hahah he told me about that...he still talks about how he misses his baby..hahah


----------



## LowriderMan1995 (Nov 30, 2009)

heyy how many members u got in indiana??


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

LowriderMan1995 said:


> heyy how many members u got in indiana??


 5or 6 members ..but i got the regal of a dude named Juan flores  and iam redoing the regal to GT status  and fixen all the problems it had  and its turning out to be very expensive and quick build


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

wet sanding it up today ... so i can pattern the hood , trunk , and the sides by sat, or sunday then reclear and offf to G's for cutting and buffing!


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderMan1995 (Nov 30, 2009)

ohh ok koo koo..nd haha yea..juan flores is my dad...He's all tatted up right??...


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea thats him


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

damn nice ride


davidw77 said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> damn nice ride


. :thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

more updates this weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## super chipper (Mar 30, 2007)

yea juan should never traded for the towncar , it was beat to hell oh well live in learn


----------



## super chipper (Mar 30, 2007)

new paint on the regal looks real nice .


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

super chipper said:


> yea juan should never traded for the towncar , it was beat to hell oh well live in learn


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

super chipper said:


> yea juan should never traded for the towncar , it was beat to hell oh well live in learn


 really humm what ever ..dude it wasnt the best true but they never are.. one juice car to the next owner is never happy


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

super chipper said:


> new paint on the regal looks real nice .


 and ty iam busting my ASS and my bank account on this car :yes:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

loaded up the regal paint and clear done and now on the way to G's for a lil sum sum with the cutting and the buffen !! :thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

3 or 4 weeks ill have it back and ill start putting back together :thumbsup:


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

super chipper said:


> yea juan should never traded for the towncar , it was beat to hell oh well live in learn


:roflmao: shit man Dave was the best thing that happened to this regal......I seen it when he brought it home and wow man can you say Auto Zone'd out lol at least the Lincoln he traded didn't look like he ordered everything from J C Whitney catalog or the on sale shelf at auto zone


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

stinking lincoln said:


> :roflmao: shit man Dave was the best thing that happened to this regal......I seen it when he brought it home and wow man can you say Auto Zone'd out lol at least the Lincoln he traded didn't look like he ordered everything from J C Whitney catalog or the on sale shelf at auto zone


:h5::roflmao:


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

stinking lincoln said:


> :roflmao: shit man Dave was the best thing that happened to this regal......I seen it when he brought it home and wow man can you say Auto Zone'd out lol at least the Lincoln he traded didn't look like he ordered everything from J C Whitney catalog or the on sale shelf at auto zone


:h5::roflmao:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

stinking lincoln said:


> :roflmao: shit man Dave was the best thing that happened to this regal......I seen it when he brought it home and wow man can you say Auto Zone'd out lol at least the Lincoln he traded didn't look like he ordered everything from J C Whitney catalog or the on sale shelf at auto zone


:shocked:


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

davidw77 said:


> 3 or 4 weeks ill have it back and ill start putting back together :thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

hno:


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Lookin' Firm!!


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

stinking lincoln said:


> :roflmao: shit man Dave was the best thing that happened to this regal......I seen it when he brought it home and wow man can you say Auto Zone'd out lol at least the Lincoln he traded didn't look like he ordered everything from J C Whitney catalog or the on sale shelf at auto zone




....


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

MR.SKAMS said:


> Lookin' Firm!!


:h5:...


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Naptown>I<Rider said:


>


:h5:...


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

started on the motor today 


























next is to power wash degrease and paint


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

my new metal chips came in today from cali color matched

















<-- BTW this is a Mock crap rim from my Porch


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

milkbone said:


> hno:


:yes:....yes sir


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

davidw77 said:


> my new metal chips came in today from cali color matched
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like im gonna have to start getting serious


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

TTT FOR MY GOODTIMES EARNING HIS PLAQUE


----------



## GOODTIMES SAN JOSE (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

GOODTIMES SAN JOSE said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:...


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

.TODD said:


> TTT FOR MY GOODTIMES EARNING HIS PLAQUE



:thumbsup:...


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

.TODD said:


> looks like im gonna have to start getting serious


 u shoulda been serious from the gate LOL  :facepalm:..j/k .TODD


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Just went through the whole thread. Looking good, much props!


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

LowIndyd said:


> Just went through the whole thread. Looking good, much props!


Thank you Brock that means a lot homie !


----------



## ocsupreme85 (Oct 12, 2010)

davidw77 said:


> finally got our acc set up ...!!



WTF!


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

ocsupreme85 said:


> WTF!


Yep me and donnie have spent like 12,000.$ at car quest and now they set us up a account so now we get discounts in Indiana only tho..


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Iam looking for a regal hood or a t type or a grand national hood any helpers out there seen one for sale pm or or call my number is on my avatar


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

LOOKING GOOD 
NICE COLOR


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

SPOOK82 said:


> LOOKING GOOD
> NICE COLOR


Ty I really dig it to homie


----------



## Bones 87 (Dec 30, 2011)

REGALS coming out firme bro love regal and this ones coming out beautiful !! :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks homie ... And I can't wait to roll it warm and sunny its time


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

LowIndyd said:


> Just went through the whole thread. Looking good, much props!


:werd:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

SPOOK82 said:


> LOOKING GOOD
> NICE COLOR


not as nice as that avitar


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

SUP NUKKA


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

flaked85 said:


> SUP NUKKA



what up mane !  ..................... My Regal progress has been slow this week iam waiting on the pressure washer and my regal to come back... So Iam chillin whats up with you dude?

:h5: thanks for stopping in


----------



## LowriderMan1995 (Nov 30, 2009)

davidw77 said:


> what up mane !  ..................... My Regal progress has been slow this week iam waiting on the pressure washer and my regal to come back... So Iam chillin whats up with you dude?
> 
> :h5: thanks for stopping in




cant wait to see the finally project .......dang i really wanna bring back the car shows to my hometown...anywayz keep up the work man


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

This Sat the process gets started....


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> This Sat the process gets started....


! Cool lol.....thanks G


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

LowriderMan1995 said:


> cant wait to see the finally project .......dang i really wanna bring back the car shows to my hometown...anywayz keep up the work man


O.....I can't wait either


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)

Ride is moving along nicely homie :thumbsup:


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for grabbing that piece and helpings out tonight homie


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

stinking lincoln said:


> Thanks for grabbing that piece and helpings out tonight homie


 any time Drew  your welcome:thumbsup: Westin Helped out aslo


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

CADI KID said:


> Ride is moving along nicely homie :thumbsup:



:thumbsup:thanks homie


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

found a Nardi at pull a part this weekend just missing the Horn offers ?


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

any better pics??

nice build BTW


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

IN YA MOUF said:


> any better pics??
> 
> nice build BTW


 i can take a few no worrys plus it might be sold already .. ill keep ya posted


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

davidw77 said:


> i can take a few no worrys plus it might be sold already .. ill keep ya posted


Muther fucker, that better be sold this a way..... I was the one that spotted it.


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Maybe sir ... And you already know


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

Have to say this regal looks better in person well job done davey. NOW GET BACK WORK ON MInE!!! LOL!!! J/J Buddy. B.T.T.M.F.T GT-UP!!!!!! For my Buddy DAVEY!!!


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

aztlan_d said:


> Have to say this regal looks better in person well job done davey. NOW GET BACK WORK ON MInE!!! LOL!!! J/J Buddy. B.T.T.M.F.T GT-UP!!!!!! For my Buddy DAVEY!!!


Your regal is pretty much done man since I sent mine to Gs we had a lot of tome to spend on yours and prolly 2 or 3 weeks should be painted we got to wait atleast that long since donnie went to the Bahamas


----------



## indycapri (Feb 22, 2002)

Looking good Dave, can't wait to get mine right! I got a gas power washer if u need one to borrow.


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

indycapri said:


> Looking good Dave, can't wait to get mine right! I got a gas power washer if u need one to borrow.


:thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

picked up new shit today fillers amd 1/4's windows


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

and got some shit to chrome


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

aslo picked up a lil system for the regal this week


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

thanks to Jose Mora from the Chicago ill Goodtimes chapter he picked me up a new Back glass with defrost








<----all cleaned up


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

aslo got new inner fenders gotta get them ready for patterns and Candy green


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

iam so ready for the regal to come home from Cut and buffen HAHa heres my back porch


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

prolly some more updates picks this weekend i plan on working on the motor . cleaning it up and Candy painting and then some reasembleming


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

just picked these up today from the polisher  now i need to figure out what set to use any idea's?


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

hno:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

damn lookn badass...


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

so you got two sets of 13's?


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

2 sets of 13's ones on regal and my all gold set and 2 sets of 14s chrome and a set of 24s  all on the porch but the set on my regal


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

my new Og factory packaged regal door handles came in today :h5:

























alot better than the ones that was painted blue and was chrome was flaked maybe later ill get some engraved ones but atm runing low on cash HAHHA


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

baggedout81 said:


> :thumbsup:



:h5:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

mrchavez said:


> damn lookn badass...


 thanks big dog iam just trying to ride clean is all you know :boink:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

milkbone said:


> hno:



:werd:









:shh:............................................................................................................................................................................................:naughty:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

davidw77 said:


> aslo picked up a lil system for the regal this week


where you putting that sub


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

davidw77 said:


> just picked these up today from the polisher  now i need to figure out what set to use any idea's?


duplicolor makes a nice kit that creates a nice anadized black if shot over chrome with no base coat thats what i would do

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgPww0qRxuo


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Dude here has some engraved handles here 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/44-h...812-custom-engraved-switch-panels-sale-5.html


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes thanks I have this guys number in my phone we have already spoke though texting he has great prices


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

.TODD said:


> where you putting that sub


I got 2 of them for the regal and amps


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

davidw77 said:


> Yes thanks I have this guys number in my phone we have already spoke though texting he has great prices


koo koo,yeah the GT pres. here had a couple switch panels made.They look great!!


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

GT prez where ?.. and I never knew that  kool


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

davidw77 said:


> GT prez where ?.. and I never knew that  kool


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/44-h...812-custom-engraved-switch-panels-sale-2.html

Sorry bro,my bad here in KS.Old Boy Sean aka purple haze had a lac panel done up an i think a GT one also


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

davidw77 said:


> picked up new shit today fillers amd 1/4's windows


Those are some Nice 1/4 windows son LOL!!! Are those the same I gave u bro


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

davidw77 said:


> thanks to Jose Mora from the Chicago ill Goodtimes chapter he picked me up a new Back glass with defrost
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ur welcome brother that's what we do we look out for each other homie and don't worry about 30 bucks for that back window homie just hook it up on those patterns brother fuck it do the side too that u wanted to do on it homie I'm still looking for that 3rd brake light for u homie


----------



## LowriderMan1995 (Nov 30, 2009)

hey man keep up the good work...looks good so far......hey u know where i can get some nice stuff for a 2000 towncar or a 64 impala....im gunna end up gettin one of them cars soon


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

LowriderMan1995 said:


> hey man keep up the good work...looks good so far......hey u know where i can get some nice stuff for a 2000 towncar or a 64 impala....im gunna end up gettin one of them cars soon


Not off hand no but I can look for ya maybe somethin here in indy


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

.TODD said:


> duplicolor makes a nice kit that creates a nice anadized black if shot over chrome with no base coat thats what i would do
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgPww0qRxuo


Dupli Color=Spray paint! 

Umm no spray paint here joto


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

:drama:


GoodTimes317 said:


> Dupli Color=Spray paint!
> 
> Umm no spray paint here joto


----------



## super chipper (Mar 30, 2007)

you traded a beat to hell bone stock towncar for a car that need work but had a shit ton of chrome goodies . this ass clown doesnt even know the diffence between a real adex and a square .... leaky ass set- up broken pitmen arm ps window doesnt work my kid could weld up a set-up better you got off quit your bitchin


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

super chipper said:


> you traded a beat to hell bone stock towncar for a car that need work but had a shit ton of chrome goodies . this ass clown doesnt even know the diffence between a real adex and a square .... leaky ass set- up broken pitmen arm ps window doesnt work my kid could weld up a set-up better you got off quit your bitchin


 iam going to keep this simple if you have a problem my number is on my avatar.. 


and Yes i do i got 2 Adex's and what you got ?








<-- Reg and a super duty 

















<-- all chrome one too and yes its real Ask GT plateing on here he chromed it for me so try again


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

super chipper said:


> you traded a beat to hell bone stock towncar for a car that need work but had a shit ton of chrome goodies . this ass clown doesnt even know the diffence between a real adex and a square .... leaky ass set- up broken pitmen arm ps window doesnt work my kid could weld up a set-up better you got off quit your bitchin


 lol even your wrong CLOWN the dump that was on the towncar wasnt a adex nor a Square .............it was a AL CRANE......... so you must be a clown cuz you dont know what the dump was ? next ?


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

super chipper said:


> you traded a beat to hell bone stock towncar for a car that need work but had a shit ton of chrome goodies . this ass clown doesnt even know the diffence between a real adex and a square .... leaky ass set- up broken pitmen arm ps window doesnt work my kid could weld up a set-up better you got off quit your bitchin


:roflmao: your boy got burnt lol so what you win some you lose some.......that regal wasnt nothing to write home to mon about either ......with its autozone stickers poopie ass setup old ass interior not to mention not one fucking thing is even wired right on the whole car.....both cars were 50 footers.....stop crying about it and put some work in on the fucking turd like this guy is.....


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

stinking lincoln said:


> :roflmao: your boy got burnt lol so what you win some you lose some.......that regal wasnt nothing to write home to mon about either ......with its autozone stickers poopie ass setup old ass interior not to mention not one fucking thing is even wired right on the whole car.....both cars were 50 footers.....stop crying about it and put some work in on the fucking turd like this guy is.....




:drama:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

GoodTimes317 said:


> Dupli Color=Spray paint!
> 
> Umm no spray paint here joto


shut up fool it came out nice we all dont have paint shops in the back


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

super chipper said:


> you traded a beat to hell bone stock towncar for a car that need work but had a shit ton of chrome goodies . this ass clown doesnt even know the diffence between a real adex and a square .... leaky ass set- up broken pitmen arm ps window doesnt work my kid could weld up a set-up better you got off quit your bitchin


Sounds like dumb ass with the reagal should have never traded in the first place.... As far as "shit ton of Chrome goodies" you could Damn near get all of that at autozone, you know the place where all those stickers came from. Aside from the fact that the cross member has bigger cracks than the liberty bell, almost all of the wiring has to be replaced. Like stinkin linkin said , shut the fuck up and do work.


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

LOW68CHEVY said:


> Sounds like dumb ass with the reagal should have never traded in the first place.... As far as "shit ton of Chrome goodies" you could Damn near get all of that at autozone, you know the place where all those stickers came from. Aside from the fact that the cross member has bigger cracks than the liberty bell, almost all of the wiring has to be replaced. Like stinkin linkin said , shut the fuck up and do work.


 and I approve this message :thumbsup:


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

super chipper said:


> you traded a beat to hell bone stock towncar for a car that need work but had a shit ton of chrome goodies . this ass clown doesnt even know the diffence between a real adex and a square .... leaky ass set- up broken pitmen arm ps window doesnt work my kid could weld up a set-up better you got off quit your bitchin


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Ha ha that looks like mora


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

Mannne. :drama:


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

super chipper said:


> you traded a beat to hell bone stock towncar for a car that need work but had a shit ton of chrome goodies . this ass clown doesnt even know the diffence between a real adex and a square .... leaky ass set- up broken pitmen arm ps window doesnt work my kid could weld up a set-up better you got off quit your bitchin


Well to me it sounds like ur the one bitchin and crying cause u didn't get this trade or something ur on this topic cause ur hating on my homie well don't hate cause he's doing better with the regal and ur boy can't do what he's doing. and if u got more to say why don't u let the cars do the talking better yet if ur looking for a HOP!!!!! Shit come to Chi-Town!!!!!


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

super chipper said:


> you traded a beat to hell bone stock towncar for a car that need work but had a shit ton of chrome goodies . this ass clown doesnt even know the diffence between a real adex and a square .... leaky ass set- up broken pitmen arm ps window doesnt work my kid could weld up a set-up better you got off quit your bitchin


:dunno:

WHERE WAS HE BITCHING? I'VE BEEN FOLLOWING THIS TOPIC FROM THE START AND ALL I SEE IS SOMEONE DOING A BUILD....AND SHOWING ALL THE IMPROVEMENTS THAT WERE MADE


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

davidw77 said:


> lol even your wrong CLOWN the dump that was on the towncar wasnt a adex nor a Square .............it was a AL CRANE......... so you must be a clown cuz you dont know what the dump was ? next ?




:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

stinking lincoln said:


> Ha ha that looks like mora


Na that's ur lost child drew u forgot to clam him and to feed him


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

stinking lincoln said:


> Ha ha that looks like mora


:roflmao:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

milkbone said:


> :dunno:
> 
> WHERE WAS HE BITCHING? I'VE BEEN FOLLOWING THIS TOPIC FROM THE START AND ALL I SEE IS SOMEONE DOING A BUILD....AND SHOWING ALL THE IMPROVEMENTS THAT WERE MADE



:thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

LOW68CHEVY said:


>



:bowrofl:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

super chipper said:


> you traded a beat to hell bone stock towncar for a car that need work but had a shit ton of chrome goodies . this ass clown doesnt even know the diffence between a real adex and a square .... leaky ass set- up broken pitmen arm ps window doesnt work my kid could weld up a set-up better you got off quit your bitchin


:uh: leave my GOODTIMES alone homie. take it from Gbodys are the most deperciated cars that you can buy in this game period.





























































































thats my previous regal and i couldnt even get 5GS for it :uh: the point that im trying to make dont brag about the chrome undies homie it means nothing on a gbody. both cars needed work both cars needed work it is what it is my car had chrome undies chrome motor and full undercarriage calipers and driveshaft new heads pitbull wraped frame and arms, the list goes on and on trust......and all i got was a stock lincoln :dunno: point proven undies are not a gbody is the lowest on the todem pole. no matter how clean how nice how well build youll get cents on the dollar get over it. when the homie went to trade cars they were there man to man face to face they both felt the trade was confortable. and even trade is this game dont exist homie someone is always gonna be losing this or gaining that.im a perfect example i traded a done regal for a stock towncar :uh: make sence? HELL NO BUT sometimes people want a change for better or a worse sometimes people just need or want a change to re motivate them. yeah i lost a done gbody but i steped up to a luxury, get it? why did you need to put your 2 cents in anyway? david took this car and made it better instead of being in his build you need to figure out why your boy hasnt start a build to step up the lincoln. bottom line the deal was done both men aggreed so let it go and understand a gbody will always be just a stupid gbody :cheesy: when you own one youll see what i mean,if you never have than i can understand why your hatin... be happy that the homie is making moves he transformed this car in a short couple months.


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

.TODD said:


> :uh: leave my GOODTIMES alone homie. take it from Gbodys are the most deperciated cars that you can buy in this game period.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i love Gbodys ......Tc.. are most overated todd.  :facepalm:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

stinking lincoln said:


> :roflmao: your boy got burnt lol so what you win some you lose some.......that regal wasnt nothing to write home to mon about either ......with its autozone stickers poopie ass setup old ass interior not to mention not one fucking thing is even wired right on the whole car.....both cars were 50 footers.....stop crying about it and put some work in on the fucking turd like this guy is.....


werd sensitive ass indian people


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

LOW68CHEVY said:


> Sounds like dumb ass with the reagal should have never traded in the first place.... As far as "shit ton of Chrome goodies" you could Damn near get all of that at autozone, you know the place where all those stickers came from. Aside from the fact that the cross member has bigger cracks than the liberty bell, almost all of the wiring has to be replaced. Like stinkin linkin said , shut the fuck up and do work.


hatin ass bustas. if david wasnt puttin in werk this dude would of never came in here but thats what happpens when you try to step your game up people get butt hurt. no one forced that man to take the trade he man his own decision


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

.TODD said:


> werd sensitive ass indian people








LOL INDIANA FOO .........................:bowrofl:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

stinking lincoln said:


> and I approve this message :thumbsup:


you dont approve shit chipper ill break you off :facepalm: just got some gifts in from BMH :cheesy:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

davidw77 said:


> i love Gbodys ......Tc.. are most overated todd.  :facepalm:


you car is stupid :rant:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

the funny thing is the guy i got the regal from has done nothing but give me props and say nice things to me on this build topic ( lowriderman1995) on this thread


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

.TODD said:


> you car is stupid :rant:



.TODD...:finger:...LOL


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

.TODD said:


> you dont approve shit chipper ill break you off :facepalm: just got some gifts in from BMH :cheesy:


 Watch out .TODD DREW is Banging that BUMPER ...







<--- MY *****


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

stinking lincoln said:


> Ha ha that looks like mora


Here u go FUCKEN JOTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

.TODD said:


> you dont approve shit chipper ill break you off :facepalm: just got some gifts in from BMH :cheesy:


:roflmao: I will have 10 cars before your turd is built so whatever I got and whenever you FINNALLY get done bring it fool


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 1 guests)<---------------:scrutinize:

davidw77
aztlan_d+
stinking lincoln+


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

stinking lincoln said:


> :roflmao: I will have 10 cars before your turd is built so whatever I got and whenever you FINNALLY get done bring it fool


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

aztlan_d said:


> Here u go FUCKEN JOTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 hey that regal is in my garage now !


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

aztlan_d said:


> Here u go FUCKEN JOTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



BTW nice Donnie sandels:facepalm:


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

davidw77 said:


> Watch out .TODD DREW is Banging that BUMPER ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like I got you there mora........it that's sad for you cause I'm only running a 1/2 port with 72 volts .....yours looks a Lil higher in pic cause the guy taking pic is sitting on the ground


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

When i get off work I'll post pic of what's she's doing on Half dead batts


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

stinking lincoln said:


> When i get off work I'll post pic of what's she's doing on Half dead batts


Make sure you lay down on the ground and angle the camera just right for the pic. Lol


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Like I said ..... much props on the Regal. Haven't got to see in person yet, but looking good from the pics. There will always be haters , so not much can be done except keep improving and keep them hating. Lol. I have mixed feelings on G-bodies myself, to a degree they're a little underrated and aren't as bad as people make them out to be. But it's all in the eye of the beholder. I have one myself. We'll see what becomes of it.... time will tell.uffin:


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

And I don't want to tie up daveys thread but......I've never claimed to be a hopper matter of fact I claim to be Indys #1 chipper but I guess I'm doing something right if mora and Todd are feeling threatened lol


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

stinking lincoln said:


> Looks like I got you there mora........it that's sad for you cause I'm only running a 1/2 port with 72 volts .....yours looks a Lil higher in pic cause the guy taking pic is sitting on the ground


U don't got shit I hit 35 inch there fagget but u know what let's do this as soon as its done I'm coming for u and u better be ready


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

aztlan_d said:


> U don't got shit I hit 35 inch there fagget but u know what let's do this as soon as its done I'm coming for u and u better be ready


:roflmao:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

stinking lincoln said:


> :roflmao: I will have 10 cars before your turd is built so whatever I got and whenever you FINNALLY get done bring it fool


bitch assness


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

stinking lincoln said:


> Looks like I got you there mora........it that's sad for you cause I'm only running a 1/2 port with 72 volts .....yours looks a Lil higher in pic cause the guy taking pic is sitting on the ground


o snap i might be able to fit a cell phone under them wheels


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

stinking lincoln said:


> And I don't want to tie up daveys thread but......I've never claimed to be a hopper matter of fact I claim to be Indys #1 chipper but I guess I'm doing something right if mora and Todd are feeling threatened lol


god damn right chippen ass fool so im thinking maybe to make it fair when we hop i can just give it one lick?


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

aztlan_d said:


> U don't got shit I hit 35 inch there fagget but u know what let's do this as soon as its done I'm coming for u and u better be ready


Ahhh snap we can have a hopp off at the b-hive!!! lol. once your low low gets out of davids spot. lol.


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

:guns:


.TODD said:


> bitch assness


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

LowIndyd said:


> Like I said ..... much props on the Regal. Haven't got to see in person yet, but looking good from the pics. There will always be haters , so not much can be done except keep improving and keep them hating. Lol. I have mixed feelings on G-bodies myself, to a degree they're a little underrated and aren't as bad as people make them out to be. But it's all in the eye of the beholder. I have one myself. We'll see what becomes of it.... time will tell.uffin:


Agreed and i can't wait to see the G-14 Monte... hows that project comming ?


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> Ahhh snap we can have a hopp off at the b-hive!!! lol. once your low low gets out of davids spot. lol.


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## super chipper (Mar 30, 2007)

im going off what juan told me that homboy was talking mad shit bout the set-up like he got a pos car . if thats not how it went down then i retract my comment if not it is what it is and , i gave this man his props on the new paint it looks 10 times better and yea the stickers and autozone add ons had to go .


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

super chipper said:


> im going off what juan told me that homboy was talking mad shit bout the set-up like he got a pos car . if thats not how it went down then i retract my comment if not it is what it is and , i gave this man his props on the new paint it looks 10 times better and yea the stickers and autozone add ons had to go .


Dude its all good man with you and Juan this is a build topic and I tore the regal down to the bone to redo not to cry or talk shit about what I got .. I have no hard feelings with anyone iam just doing me and this regal and to.all the homies that commented thanks for haven my back


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

super chipper said:


> im going off what juan told me that homboy was talking mad shit bout the set-up like he got a pos car . if thats not how it went down then i retract my comment if not it is what it is and , i gave this man his props on the new paint it looks 10 times better and yea the stickers and autozone add ons had to go .


glad you retracted i would have to come break your chippen ass off


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

.TODD said:


> glad you retracted i would have to come break your chippen ass off



Your the only chipper I see.. Finish that big body and let's see.. aaahahaha


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

GoodTimes317 said:


> Your the only chipper I see.. Finish that big body and let's see.. aaahahaha


You need to finish yours before you can really talk shit. I think dru's gonna give you the business son .


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

i cant wait for them both to head off in this Battle Royale i picked up some Pom POm's for this for the Loser
















<-- the loser will do this


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

LOW68CHEVY said:


> You need to finish yours before you can really talk shit. I think dru's gonna give you the business son .


:thumbsup:


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

LOW68CHEVY said:


> You need to finish yours before you can really talk shit. I think dru's gonna give you the business son .


And im not saying anything. Just responding ..


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

I haven't called out anyone.. For some reason people keep coming at me, seems to me some people feel threatened by my car enough to challenge it before its even finished! Just saying


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

GoodTimes317 said:


> I haven't called out anyone.. For some reason people keep coming at me, seems to me some people feel threatened by my car enough to challenge it before its even finished! Just saying


Ha ha ha didn't I just say this a page ago.....and nobody wants a piece of that turd but me


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

And I'm just trying to motivate and have fun


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

GoodTimes317 said:


> I haven't called out anyone.. For some reason people keep coming at me, seems to me some people feel threatened by my car enough to challenge it before its even finished! Just saying


I'm pretty sure you stood in my garage and called out dru, I was there and so was Dave. Lol then you said you was gonna serve Todd. 































At least that's how I remember it going down.


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

SAW A BUNCH OF WORDS AND I WAS ABLE TO READ WAS THE CLIFF NOTES....



.TODD said:


> .. be happy that the homie is making moves he transformed this car in a short couple months.


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

davidw77 said:


> Agreed and i can't wait to see the G-14 Monte... hows that project comming ?


G-14.....


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

right......G-14...David you know Nap has to many area 51 types around here. lol.


----------



## super chipper (Mar 30, 2007)

ok good luck with your build ..... . todd bring it i got somthing for your ass period .


----------



## super chipper (Mar 30, 2007)

yall have a good day


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

GoodTimes317 said:


> Your the only chipper I see.. Finish that big body and let's see.. aaahahaha


LUCKILY for you i dont hop my own members other wise you would be on my shit list too vacation pretty boy :shocked:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

LOW68CHEVY said:


> I'm pretty sure you stood in my garage and called out dru, I was there and so was Dave. Lol then you said you was gonna serve Todd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o rly....


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

super chipper said:


> ok good luck with your build ..... . todd bring it i got somthing for your ass period .


:roflmao: i see you said something and not yours anyhow anyway make sure its 2 pumps quit the hatin.im not sure how they do things up your way but GT defend each other regardless for better or for worse for right or wrong win lose or tie and its like that....


----------



## super chipper (Mar 30, 2007)

nope im single pump to the nose dont need two


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

super chipper said:


> nope im single pump to the nose dont need two


 gotta love lowriden huh


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

looking nice


----------



## super chipper (Mar 30, 2007)

would nt have it any other way . yall good timers gonna be down at the west side picnic?


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Yep we gonna be there and back bumper bash


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

super chipper said:


> would nt have it any other way . yall good timers gonna be down at the west side picnic?


You up north boys should come down for back bumper bash in louisville .......it's a bad ass time


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

Ok wtf is going on in here this is a build topic not a gospel topic if yell want to gospel go to church. Let davey post up some builds on here and another note if yell fucking with davey yell fucking with me  and dru stay the fuck off this comment!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm not saying one word to u .......................


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

aztlan_d said:


> Ok wtf is going on in here this is a build topic not a gospel topic if yell want to gospel go to church. Let davey post up some builds on here and another note if yell fucking with davey yell fucking with me  and dru stay the fuck off this comment!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm not saying one word to u .......................


:thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

aztlan_d said:


> Ok wtf is going on in here this is a build topic not a gospel topic if yell want to gospel go to church. Let davey post up some builds on here and another note if yell fucking with davey yell fucking with me  and dru stay the fuck off this comment!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm not saying one word to u .......................


:sprint:


----------



## super chipper (Mar 30, 2007)

ttt morning good timers


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Whad up


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

super chipper said:


> ttt morning good timers


:wave:


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

Cars lookin good bro any new pics and when's the next show or picnic


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

TTT GT


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Waiting on it to come back from cut and buff.. Then its go time


----------



## montekels87 (Jul 1, 2009)

car looks real good dave keep doing what u doing homie wish we was closer i would send u my car to do that transformation...


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

GoodTimes317 said:


> Waiting on it to come back from cut and buff.. Then its go time


Should be ready to roll this weekend or should I say be ready for the next phaze of the build.


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

HEAVY-CHEVY said:


> Cars lookin good bro any new pics and when's the next show or picnic


BackBumperBash...May 25-27.


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

Is that in the Ville I'm there


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Yea


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

all nighter to night.


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> all nighter to night.


Sweet pick time ?.... Hahahah my topic is dead since I took my car to you time to get rollin again..... Time for me to put in work


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

picked the regal up Sunday from g and looking good 



















and now back to it


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

had to reshoot the hood because of a big ass dent u couldnt see til it was painted  but oh well


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

<-- moded heater box with no ac lines and molded








<-- candy paint 








god damn <-- candy painted tranny


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

aslo had time to do some glass work and a lil trim


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Aslo while my El Greengo was away Me and donnie painted another regal from the chi town goodtimes chapter


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Done more pick it up Mora and pay me


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

indpls chipper stopped by to hop on HARDEGAN STREET


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

oh yeah me and donnie picked up 32 deka's 

















for the indiana GT chapter thanks alot G for the hook up


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

man been a busy week  more pic on the EL Greengo this weekend


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

here's another Pee Wee and donnie car they did couple week's ago at Pee Wee's place


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

davidw77 said:


> indpls chipper stopped by to hop on HARDEGAN STREET


 bad bad vid
Put other one up ***


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't have anymore come by and we take another video


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

Can't wait to see it in the streets.


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

:boink:<------------------------------davey...........................................................................................


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

started putting things on the regal today so heres a update


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

its lookn good mane


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

BRAVO said:


> its lookn good mane


Thanks homie


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

davidw77 said:


> started putting things on the regal today so heres a update


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Ty milkbone


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

i have a set for sale taken offers or trades not perfect


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

aslo have head light Bezals off i think a 83 not perfect but very nice looking offers or trade for a set of 86 head light bezals


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

passinger side for sale 15$


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

passinger side fender good no dents 75$ plus shipping off a 85


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

Man pull a part ain't got ish on you....lol. Got parts for days.


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> Man pull a part ain't got ish on you....lol. Got parts for days.


 only if you knew i have more more shit iam going to start unloading what i dont need and this is just some of it i have like a driver side fender and another hood tons of shit in boxes you right i see a regal in the junk yard a RAPE that shit


----------



## nuttycutty (Aug 3, 2003)

Good lookin build sir :thumbsup:, I will be back in it as soon as i can get the funds right here soon so keep your ears open I aint too far away.


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Just went throught the build....Lookin Sweet! Gonna put a high lock on this ????


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Madrox64 said:


> Just went throught the build....Lookin Sweet! Gonna put a high lock on this ????


Yes eventuality but I want to finish for this summer riden season after iam going chrome the rear end and change set up and lockup ... You already know


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

davidw77 said:


> the back glass cuz of the window etching of the lowrider guy on it
> ripped out the back glass
> by the way its for sale make offer u pay the shippen


 GONE sent to GOODTIMES cgo thanks mora i hope it looks good in your garage cuz it looked like shit on this car  :thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

old black rubber









new black rubber


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

trunk clean thanks to JP of LownLife C.C.
Now time for new dekas Batt's and 3rd pump with super duty adex . Aslo time to redo Hardlines in trunk , and add new speakers in trunk


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

iam looking for Black Magic backing plates if anyone has them laying around if not ill buy new also looking for 1/2 port Black magic block pm me or call thanks


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

aslo Jp got the motor area cleaned and blacked out, all but the blue spindles but thats next with chrome ones  , and still waiting on my Aarms to get done so i can have them shits chrome too cough ! Phil


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Got 2 number 7's for sale good for 55$ a pc plus shipping


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

for sale 1985 regal 10 batts 3 showtime all chrome pumps one piston all stress points wraped beefy rear end Has murals on hood and trunk lid and descent guts 



























Has paint issues and a v6 runs and drives Fine arms upper's and lowers done (not chrome) but Wrapped for hoppin if interested call me or pm me Looking for 3800$ or TRADE what you got..


his cell is 317 658-1793 (Jaun)


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

davidw77
stinking lincoln:h5:


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Damn man build topic looking more like Craigslist :roflmao:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

stinking lincoln said:


> Damn man build topic looking more like Craigslist :roflmao:


 iam trying to unload my left overs Hater


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

New weather stripping Came in today for doors and windows also for hood and new Coolent bottle too 










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

stinking lincoln said:


> Damn man build topic looking more like Craigslist :roflmao:


:roflmao:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

milkbone said:


> :roflmao:


 dont feed tread trolls Milk bones


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Shhhhhhh listen..... Can you hear that........ Tic toc tic toc ........ That's time flying by fool ........


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Need to check in more.. car is done besides motor fool.. It will be done!


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

davidw77 said:


> aslo Jp got the motor area cleaned and blacked out, all but the blue spindles but thats next with chrome ones  , and still waiting on my Aarms to get done so i can have them shits chrome too cough ! Phil


 Shit is looking good mayne


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

they are in but i cant get nothing to line up iam think because they came off of cutlass  but iam going to try again tomarrow to line up if not ill have to paint my Regal ones !!! damn it


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

this to









this









i still need to get out the CCE shit and put my Black magic shit in, and my 12's in the trunk but almost done


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

davidw77 said:


>


 SOLD


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

davidw77 said:


> Got 2 number 7's for sale good for 55$ a pc plus shipping


SOLD


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

davidw77 said:


> New weather stripping Came in today for doors and windows also for hood and new Coolent bottle too


you goonna paint it? gonna look nice painted


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

cleaned up the lower door panels when the base coat clear drys on to clear and time to put on


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

.TODD said:


> you goonna paint it? gonna look nice painted


 i bought brand new to keep white , i already got a shit load of green time for new bottles that are white


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

should have running this week


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

also did Nates rack same day , with the guys wes,David( me ) donnie, and Nate


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

looking good 
engine bay looks real clean so far


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

davidw77 said:


> i have a set for sale taken offers or trades not perfect


sold


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

davidw77 said:


> aslo have head light Bezals off i think a 83 not perfect but very nice looking offers or trade for a set of 86 head light bezals


sold


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

davidw77 said:


> passinger side for sale 15$


Sold


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Bump


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:


NL PISO said:


> :nicoderm:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

SPOOK82 said:


> looking good
> engine bay looks real clean so far


:h5:


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

Getting it in over there all gas no brake.


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Yep that's right and my black magic things came in today ! I'll post a pic later


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Now need to order one 1/2 port black magic comp block and done with juice....upgrades


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Pick up the pace


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

edelmiro13 said:


> Pick up the pace


 iam trying Boss


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 2 guests):scrutinize:

davidw77
edelmiro13:thumbsup:


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm not only impressed with the build I'm also impressed with your attitude and the extra step your taking :thumbsup:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

stinking lincoln said:


> I'm not only impressed with the build I'm also impressed with your attitude and the extra step your taking :thumbsup:


Damn can you say BIG SWING DRU....lol


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

stinking lincoln said:


> I'm not only impressed with the build I'm also impressed with your attitude and the extra step your taking :thumbsup:



:thumbsup: thanks Drew


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

edelmiro13 said:


> Damn can you say BIG SWING DRU....lol



:drama:LOL


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Put in all New weather strippin and did door panels, and installed All new Black magic pump's and Backing plates ... All thats left is finishing the Motor that will be sunday runing and Driven BOYS!!!:h5:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

i still need to replace one CCE block and make a new post for big Black magic block and adex and still got to change all hardlines now due to 3 pump's not 2 but ill do that after back bumper bash ( big pump) was mocked on top the hardlines i was seeing where it would go and how it would look


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

davidw77 said:


> also did Nates rack same day , with the guys wes,David( me ) donnie, and Nate












done with this one too fuck too busy anymore...


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

Do work son...........!


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Everyday G everyday


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

looks really nice keep posting im build the same year


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

visionquest23 said:


> looks really nice keep posting im build the same year


 yes sir!!  i will


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Going to.try to finish the motor today ...let's see


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

davidw77 said:


>


looking real nice


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Your not gonna finish anything just standing outside smoking and drinking a mountain dew get on it


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Hahahah true that Dre


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

The month of May is one busy one for you guys over there at the shop. :thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

went and got pee wee's shit this weekend and Fixed hes Upper mounts 








































Done


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Had the Backyard full Of lowrder riders this weekend end doing shit plus working on my regal too


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> The month of May is one busy one for you guys over there at the shop. :thumbsup:


 yep My motor is in and iam waiting on a new harness since somethign wrong with mine got it turning over but somethings wrong with old Harness, got Nates cutlass done with New rack and wired Got donnies rack started just waiting on pump heads from Black magic and a block from chromer and he'll be done and also did Pee wee's shit and Even had time to Paint my springs and pick out Paint for Westens Project  Been a Busy mother fucken weekend


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Got my springs from brock this weekend thanks dude and Painted sunday still gotta paint a few pc's ill post more Tuesday


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

got some pumps aslo plumbed today for some homies.. still got to plumb like 2 more , Westen's Arms gotta be hurting  after messing with that contraption of Donnies lol








<-- LOL 100LBS


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 4 guests):dunno:

davidw77:wave:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

so i cant get the Motor start due a starter wire being spiced 100 times so i decided to rip out the dash and whole wire Harness and start fresh do away with all unnessary wire switches and Blue lighten that was all through the Car plus after after market Gage cluster and Tac's
























































<-- new shit ran and all clean


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

i replaced old fuse box  that was like 4 hours of work for 3 wires  but atleast now i can paint the dash new black and get them Light's working behind the regal woodgrain pc  :thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

aslo wired up Javair's Towncar and put 2 pumps in that fucker today today fuck been busy  but wouldnt have it any other way  love it when my Drive way and garage is full of lowriders  and them GT shirts and Cars


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

Man you got a full house over there D. lol.


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

ballers!!!!!


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Not ballers lol just helping peeps get ready for summer riden boys looks like a good turn out this year


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes G there was but now down to donnies Turd LOL


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE..:thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks milkbone! Just doing what I can to ride clean


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

its running !!!  the distributor was 180% offneeds some fine tunning and should be ready for BBB on time


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

did some green candy on some dash and door panels today i still need to do some touch up's in black and the interoir is done  








































<-- fixed the lights in the Bar now when it lights up will be bad ass


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

its LIVE ... iam stoked


----------



## 86Gbody (May 7, 2012)

awesome regal!!! cant wait to get mine going!!!!


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

86Gbody said:


> awesome regal!!! cant wait to get mine going!!!!


No doubt. Post a pic man


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

davidw77 said:


> its running !!!  the distributor was 180% offneeds some fine tunning and should be ready for BBB on time


Damn it, I knew I should have stayed.


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

LOW68CHEVY said:


> Damn it, I knew I should have stayed.


You would have been waiting awhile lol we didn't get it running till 1030


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

stinking lincoln said:


> You would have been waiting awhile lol we didn't get it running till 1030


 yes awsome thing


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

LOW68CHEVY said:


> Damn it, I knew I should have stayed.


 yeah we didnt get running til late man wes u didnt miss much the distributor was off 180% and couple other things was wrong but now all figured out and just fine tuning time sir


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

finished up the dash pc's today


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

new dash paint and some candy parts updates tomarrow finished and installed


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

D, your part should be ready tommorow I'll hit ya up.


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

very nice build homie alot of work right there looking good :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

did some driven and now doing a 3000 cut again on roof to smooth out pattern dips and BBB bound


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Sneak peak


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

clean work in here


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Did you get on the roof to take that one pic ??


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

looking good when you planning to bring the regal out ????


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

edelmiro13 said:


> Did you get on the roof to take that one pic ??


Lol nah pee wee is short so the regal is slammed


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

SPOOK82 said:


> looking good when you planning to bring the regal out ????


Friday and sat to BBB car show in Kentucky


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

BRAVO said:


> clean work in here


Thanks big homie


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

%candy mobile% said:


> very nice build homie alot of work right there looking good :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks and yes if has been but I've had help from homies.. not.just me


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for all you help this week on the tc


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Np drew


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

on my way to BBB


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

The regal did good on Ky interstate.. over heated once leaked a lil oil but over all did great BBB was a blast it was nice hanging with my GT brothers from CGO, and milwaukee , Lowinlife ,individuals, and BYB.. ON to WESTSIDE


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Donnie getting pulled over for the 2nd time in one day for same thing


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Drew ,wayne, Brian and Big wes adding to the beer row of empty's


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT,WUZ UP HOMIE


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

What's.up homie


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 5 guests)<-------------:dunno:

davidw77
WSL63 :wave:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

bigger is better


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

lookin good out there


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

U already know how indy keeps it .TODD


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

from this to this ?


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

davidw77 said:


> The regal did good on Ky interstate.. over heated once leaked a lil oil but over all did great BBB was a blast it was nice hanging with my GT brothers from CGO, and milwaukee , Lowinlife ,individuals, and BYB.. ON to WESTSIDE


* LOW N LIFE


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

LowIndyd said:


> * LOW N LIFE


 ........thanks for fixen that sir...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

davidw77 said:


> from this to this ?


real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

placed 2nd in lowrider class felt pretty good to even place in the show  thanks too all that has supported my regal build and my homies that has helped me along the way THANKS...


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

the regal at slamology at the judges


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

My daughter took this pic  i thought i'd share it....


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

took these last night at the tattoo place


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 4 guests)<-----:wave:

davidw77


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

man, if you got a tattoo at a gas station, lets see the pics :rofl: no hate, just laughin


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Lol same parking a lot homie but that would be funny


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

you know the rules, pics or it din't happen lol


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Copy.that


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

FIRST TIME PUTTING GAS IN THE REGAL 









SECOND TIME PUTTING GAS IN THE REGAL


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Lol Dre yes 1st pic and 4 th 2 nd pic LOL


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

davidw77 said:


> Lol Dre yes 1st pic and 4 th 2 nd pic LOL


English please !!!!


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

edelmiro13 said:


> English please !!!!


 the 1st pic of regal when was blue yes was 1st time putting gas in the green pic was the 4th time puttin gas in  better?..................... lol i dont even know what i said in last comment my brain dont work right too many drugs


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

like this david 




























look at the brake line tried and true


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

.TODD said:


> like this david
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yes i do


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

just wonderin why people dont take the time to make the ground disconect inside the car, instead of havin to stop the car, get out of the car, then run to the back an unhook it?


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

npazzin said:


> just wonderin why people dont take the time to make the ground disconect inside the car, instead of havin to stop the car, get out of the car, then run to the back an unhook it?


If your car catches on fire I gurantee the first thing you're gonna do is jump out of it. .


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

npazzin said:


> just wonderin why people dont take the time to make the ground disconect inside the car, instead of havin to stop the car, get out of the car, then run to the back an unhook it?


Ive know people that do the quick disconnect inside the car and I've seen it arc out after a stuck noid and burn the carpet and the seats... So just me I rather get out and pop the trunk to disconnect.... But I guess its a personal prefernce.. I myself I like in the trunk


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Yes absolutely trunk how comfortable do you feel knowing that all that voltage is goin through your car under your carpet? No thanks I rather jump out I've always keep mine in the trunk right when u open it but that's why they do it


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

i bought a case of this today i thought was cool ive never seen this shit before


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Minieme209 said:


> If your car catches on fire I gurantee the first thing you're gonna do is jump out of it. .












like this guy


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

davidw77 said:


> i bought a case of this today i thought was cool ive never seen this shit before



Lol it's the cheap coke put a lid on it shit goes flat after 2 glasses lol


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

.TODD said:


> Lol it's the cheap coke put a lid on it shit goes flat after 2 glasses lol



LOL  i only bought because of the GT Logo


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

NO SHIT? :scrutinize:



Minieme209 said:


> If your car catches on fire I gurantee the first thing you're gonna do is jump out of it. .


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

npazzin said:


> NO SHIT? :scrutinize:



:drama:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Sent off to have the motor fixed  i had a rear main seal blow out on me ............off Too Pee Wee's customs


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

david do it GASHOP it


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

65chevyman said:


> david do it GASHOP it


 its a good thing i dont have the power in the trunk for that


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Damn good thing it was caught early whens that car coming back


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Saturday buy theres a show in Lafayette and pee wee is trying to get some guys to come.come out so u wanna go ?.. if so call me


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

milkbone said:


> :wave:


Sup brother


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

droped off the cutty vert project this week , time to have the rest the metal work done


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

looks like shit now but wait 1 year


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Jose Mora , and Dru Powers hopping each other with brotherly love GT up boys


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

plus the regal placed 1st in the lafayette indiana Car show ( Knights Of Columbus) Charity event... And OUr Prospect Tommy Nease placed 3rd in 90's

GT up


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

davidw77 said:


> looks like shit now but wait 1 year


 Our Prez's project and its a nasty big ONe  LOL


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

edelmiro13 said:


> Damn good thing it was caught early whens that car coming back


 for realz now i shouldnt have any excuse's to meet ay to go cruizen huh lol :rimshot:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 0 guests)

davidw77
dirttydeeds<-------------------------------------whast up Deeds!!!:h5:
Organized Crime


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

davidw77
S10lifted+<-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------:dunno:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Damn man ima have to keep my eye on u more ur always snapping pics !....lol


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Lol yes sir If iam.not someone else might Dre boogie


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> :thumbsup:


 whats up Gmoney >?????????????????? long time no hear :h5:


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

LIke wise hommie. lol. its been a lil min. Seems everytime I look up you on da road riden out. . I've just been tryin to get a few irons out the fire. I'm hoping to have one day this week where i can come home and be home with out dippin out to here,there and everywhere eles.


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Well your always welcome to.go with us anytime and if ya need some help holla at me


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)
stinking lincoln davidw77+
:wave:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

stinking lincoln said:


> There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)
> stinking lincoln davidw77+
> :wave:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

davidw77 said:


> View attachment 509174


Pinche Dave man u and that camera.... I truned away real quick on that one


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

edelmiro13 said:


> Pinche Dave man u and that camera.... I truned away reatl quick on that one





Lol......


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

davidw77 said:


> Well your always welcome to.go with us anytime and if ya need some help holla at me


 will do hommie. just been waiting for the Hell wave we are having to cool down a bit. lol finely got all my parts for my truck, so soon I'll be hitting you up to see whats good at the D and D shop.


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> will do hommie. just been waiting for the Hell wave we are having to cool down a bit. lol finely got all my parts for my truck, so soon I'll be hitting you up to see whats good at the D and D shop.



alright


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh yeah Happy Friday the 13th homies Have a safe day


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

my Vp pee wee with Andy Adex in cali


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

<---before








<---after


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Hrmmm.. accident on sunday broke the fillers and fucked up the bumper shocks  i guess time to tear down the regal and clean chrome send some shit off to chrome and PAINT the powder blue shit i never did and fix another oil leak
































































<-- INdy GT new project tear down repaint . and chrome


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

fuck it i guess we will have to throw more money at this bitch  GT up son


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

who's 78,79 Chevy??? man you keep them lo lo's popin over there.


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> who's 78,79 Chevy??? man you keep them lo lo's popin over there.



donnies


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

mucho money i see


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

65chevyman said:


> mucho money i see


 what iam broke thats all dollar bills son


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Ttt..new fillers by Friday...


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

El Greengo said:


> fuck it i guess we will have to throw more money at this bitch  GT up son


Mayne holding racks on racks !!!!


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

edelmiro13 said:


> Mayne holding racks on racks !!!!


Not like you boss I seen your 4 homie lol


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

El Greengo said:


> Not like you boss I seen your 4 homie lol


Hey Big Bank let me get a loan! brutha needs new front springs. lol.


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Lol G .......


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Indy GT Meeting quick pics


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

sweet!!!!!!!


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> sweet!!!!!!!



:h5:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

New pics this weekend all fresh again new fillers wet paint and back in the streets


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

droppin' by to say :wave:..


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

LowIndyd said:


> droppin' by to say :wave:..


What up home boy and thanks


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:werd:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

<-- set up at the show with my boys








on the way to the Bobofit.. in lvl KY !! 








<-- LOL Rob Robertson has a Gay secret he wants to share with us 







<--indiana Goodtimes Vp  the pee wee


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

milkbone said:


> :werd:





:naughty:


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

ㅗ됴ㅛ ㅕ 좀ㅅㄴ ㅑㅅㄴ ㅕㅐ 쟈소 ㅓ여서다ㅜ너ㅐ냐다ㅏㅠ유오ㅛ다ㅏㅣ니ㅐㅓㅜ노ㅛ도ㅗㅍㅍ야ㅑㅑ류ㅣㅒ녜뎨ㅏㅏ느ㅡ더더ㅠ윺ㄿ혀ㅛㅗ볃 ㅑ ㅣㅑㅏㄷ 솓 조묘 ㅕ ㅣㅒㅏ ㅇㅁㅍ됴 ㅕㄱ ㅁ ㄱㄷ미ㅛ ㅠㅑㅎ ㅁㄴㄴ ㅙㅣㄷ


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

GoodTimes4Life said:


> ㅗ됴ㅛ ㅕ 좀ㅅㄴ ㅑㅅㄴ ㅕㅐ 쟈소 ㅓ여서다ㅜ너ㅐ냐다ㅏㅠ유오ㅛ다ㅏㅣ니ㅐㅓㅜ노ㅛ도ㅗㅍㅍ야ㅑㅑ류ㅣㅒ녜뎨ㅏㅏ느ㅡ더더ㅠ윺ㄿ혀ㅛㅗ볃 ㅑ ㅣㅑㅏㄷ 솓 조묘 ㅕ ㅣㅒㅏ ㅇㅁㅍ됴 ㅕㄱ ㅁ ㄱㄷ미ㅛ ㅠㅑㅎ ㅁㄴㄴ ㅙㅣㄷ



english much..................................mora


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

tdaddysd said:


> :wave:



:thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## CalrojlE (Sep 5, 2012)

Its my pleasure to join here. I am searching it to internet after too many days I have got it. Thank you for valuable discussion. Coming with new topics!


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

^ lol wtf


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

CalrojlE said:


> Its my pleasure to join here. I am searching it to internet after too many days I have got it. Thank you for valuable discussion. Coming with new topics!


Davey did you forget to log off your fake account ??


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

HAHAHAHA Dre boogie wasn't me


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

El Greengo said:


> TTT


????


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Sup Brock


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

used to live in nebraska, an wonder how many months out of the year can you even think about cruisin up were your at?


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

picked this up today fpr my lil brother's project lowrider i owned 7 years ago and just got it back !!!


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

picked a Digital dash for the regal on sunday 




















damn it i didnt get a plug ... So iam looking for a plug if anyone has one or knows where i can get one if not iam taken to a shop to let them wire it up


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

Got it


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

d'Elegance said:


> View attachment 558333
> View attachment 558336
> View attachment 558337
> Got it


Paypal info sir sold


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

thanks alot dude quick as hell shipping!!!!


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Any new updates or is the build done ??


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

edelmiro13 said:


> Any new updates or is the build done ??


yeah yeah Dre Boogie iam about to chrome the upper A arms , spindels, rear end and figure out this Digital dash cluster...Iam still moven ... i have just been quite at my Hut working on my new truck whats up you you homie:h5:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

i like that digi homie


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

El Greengo said:


> yeah yeah Dre Boogie iam about to chrome the upper A arms , spindels, rear end and figure out this Digital dash cluster...Iam still moven ... i have just been quite at my Hut working on my new truck whats up you you homie:h5:


New truck? You must be digging all that's net you got buried..... 

Not much with me just working on some nick nak shit for my car nothing big like you


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

.TODD said:


> i like that digi homie




Yeah me too its not bad I paid 70$ for it 30 for the plug and now to wire it up  and ty Todd.


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

edelmiro13 said:


> New truck? You must be digging all that's net you got buried.....
> 
> Not much with me just working on some nick nak shit for my car nothing big like you




Lol ... no baller here I actually just saved the money for once  so what's next for your 64 ... damn that car is fucking nice


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

thanks to my CHICAGO chapter i got a new gear shifter  since not one regal here in indiana is being parted out or in a junk yard  lol
thanks again guys


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

El Greengo said:


> Lol ... no baller here I actually just saved the money for once  so what's next for your 64 ... damn that car is fucking nice


Thanks and just building a rear end right now


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

El Greengo said:


> thanks to my CHICAGO chapter i got a new gear shifter  since not one regal here in indiana is being parted out or in a junk yard  lol
> thanks again guys




Ur welcome buddy that's the one I was going to send u but forgot it in gerardo's garage so I just told him to send too u buddy U know Chicago Looks out for U indy Boys


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

El Greengo said:


> thanks alot dude quick as hell shipping!!!!


This is why i keep coming on LIL...

Regal is getting better and better


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

BRAVO said:


> This is why i keep coming on LIL...
> 
> Regal is getting better and better




Just wait bro til I do a frame and pattern it and paint the belly this winter this is the plan cross fingers.....plus a chrome rear end in couple months boom...


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

BRAVO said:


> This is why i keep coming on LIL...
> 
> Regal is getting better and better





Thank you BTW.


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

El Greengo said:


> Just wait bro til I do a frame and pattern it and paint the belly this winter this is the plan cross fingers.....plus a chrome rear end in couple months boom...


Frame? Lol


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

LowIndyd said:


> Frame? Lol


Yes hopefully if everything works out I personally won't build the fram lol I'll buy one off a certain someone and ...I'll pint and pattern it ...


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

El Greengo said:


> Yes hopefully if everything works out I personally won't build the fram lol I'll buy one off a certain someone and ...I'll pint and pattern it ...


Lol. Oh ok.:thumbsup:


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

El Greengo said:


> Yes hopefully if everything works out I personally won't build the fram lol I'll buy one off a certain someone and ...I'll pint and pattern it ...


:drama:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

stinking lincoln said:


> :drama:


. .......


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

LowIndyd said:


> TTT


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking for a chrome drive shaft for my regal anybody have one pm me or call thanks


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

El Greengo said:


> Looking for a chrome drive shaft for my regal anybody have one pm me or call thanks


You can't just look for a chrome drive shaft :twak: you don't have stock motor nor tranny so yours will need a diff size


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

stinking lincoln said:


> You can't just look for a chrome drive shaft :twak: you don't have stock motor nor tranny so yours will need a diff size



my tranny is factory so i need a factory drive shaft thats chrome thanks for the input Troll... btw where is your build topic so i can comment on it


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

El Greengo said:


> my tranny is factory so i need a factory drive shaft thats chrome thanks for the input Troll... btw where is your build topic so i can comment on it


:roflmao:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

El Greengo said:


> Looking for a chrome drive shaft for my regal anybody have one pm me or call thanks


I heard if you stand out side your house and ask for one it will fall out from the sky........
Or if you just hit up someone that makes them or chromes them you might have a better chance just sayin


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

edelmiro13 said:


> I heard if you stand out side your house and ask for one it will fall out from the sky........
> Or if you just hit up someone that makes them or chromes them you might have a better chance just sayin


 i have and the yelling dont work i tried ....................


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

stinking lincoln said:


> :roflmao:



:thumbsup:


----------



## Raw Doggin U (Nov 28, 2012)

El Greengo said:


> :thumbsup:


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Raw Doggin U said:


> x2 :thumbsup:


Humm I wonder who this dick rider is


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

stinking lincoln said:


> Humm I wonder who this dick rider is [/QUOTE


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

well car is going down for casper show hopefully my rearend is down and my Arms are done by feb


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

sent rearend cgo gt chapter to Mora to finish and drop it off for chrome , got to replace windshield, and install my new digital dash claster , and new chrome uppers... and then floor shit for casper judgen


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

Damn bro lookin real nice! That axle bout to be bad as fuck


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

Here u buddy some updates on ur rearend hopefully should have it at the chromer this weekend almost there


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

GoodTimes4Life said:


> Here u buddy some updates on ur rearend hopefully should have it at the chromer this weekend almost there


nice touch on the rear end


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Ttt summer is coming !!


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

My chrome arms came in Friday so getting closer to summer riden


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

Lot of good update


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

65chevyman said:


> Lot of good update


Thanks homie


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

Davey we should chrome out donnie let's see how that would look buddy


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

GoodTimes4Life said:


> Davey we should chrome out donnie let's see how that would look buddy



chrome what


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

Chrome out Donnie!! How would donnie look chromed out or maybe dip andrew's bald head in the chromer I can imagine andrew walking with a chrome head already


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

^joto


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

^^^ haha


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

El Greengo said:


> View attachment 597631


Even got some chrome bushings from my GT family Chicago thanks guys


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Let's get these arms mounted *****!!!!!


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

stinking lincoln said:


> Let's get these arms mounted *****!!!!!


Gotta have the bushings pushed in and we can


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

El Greengo said:


> chrome what


:dunno:


----------



## cougar_chevy (Jul 29, 2011)

Been sittin for two hours at work checking this thread out.. great builds man! Love the paint job and engine work alot! 
wanna see more of that monte carlo also


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

cougar_chevy said:


> Been sittin for two hours at work checking this thread out.. great builds man! Love the paint job and engine work alot!
> wanna see more of that monte carlo also


 scraped the Monte Carlo ....and thanks homie ...


----------



## cougar_chevy (Jul 29, 2011)

too bad,, still great job! really like em G-bodys! too bad they are hard to find here in sweden..


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

cougar_chevy said:


> too bad,, still great job! really like em G-bodys! too bad they are hard to find here in sweden..



Really they everywhere here where I live and is. Sure its cuz we live in the states


----------



## cougar_chevy (Jul 29, 2011)

yeah, those late 70's & 80's us cars never got popular here.. The reputation killed it back in the days.. "Gas guzzlers"
only capricers got sold,, and if u find a deacent cutlass or montecarlo then u pay twice as much haha


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

just went through whole topic, you did/are still doing a clean as job bro...


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

its looking real nice _TTT!_


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

cougar_chevy said:


> yeah, those late 70's & 80's us cars never got popular here.. The reputation killed it back in the days.. "Gas guzzlers"
> only capricers got sold,, and if u find a deacent cutlass or montecarlo then u pay twice as much haha



Damn any 2 door box s out there  I'll take one


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

carlito77 said:


> its looking real nice _TTT!_


Ty


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> just went through whole topic, you did/are still doing a clean as job bro...



Ty and I have a lot note planed big homie


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Man I haven't seen the regal in at least 4 or 5 months it felt good looking at it in storage lol .. I can't wait til spring to do my upgrades


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

El Greengo said:


> View attachment 603446
> 
> 
> Man I haven't seen the regal in at least 4 or 5 months it felt good looking at it in storage lol .. I can't wait til spring to do my upgrades


Spring isn't time for upgrades....... now is the time !!
What you going to upgrade while we ride :dunno:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Arms and rear end and new windshield will take a day


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

El Greengo said:


> Arms and rear end and new windshield will take a day


We will see :thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

stinking lincoln said:


> We will see :thumbsup:


:inout: troll


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

:yes:


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Man I wish your brother "Donnie" had a build topic so I can troll his :roflmao:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

El Greengo said:


> View attachment 603446
> 
> 
> Man I haven't seen the regal in at least 4 or 5 months it felt good looking at it in storage lol .. I can't wait til spring to do my upgrades


So does that mean your staying at your house all spring ??


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

edelmiro13 said:


> So does that mean your staying at your house all spring ??


No Lol waiting on a few good days and Donnie to finish Ricky's car so I can bring the regal he to do my chrome arms chrome rear end and windshield install


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

I am looking for any information on how to install a digital cluster in a non digital regal I have ... The digital cluster and the harness just need info and what to do now I've trolled tech support threads and nothing ATM so if anyone has any info on how to convert this .....thanks ..


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

. Rear end done thanks to Chicago good times chapter for getting done for me guys looks awsome


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

TTT for the homie


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

Just went thru the whole thread, awesome build. Very motivational. :thumbsup:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

El Greengo said:


> View attachment 605399
> . Rear end done thanks to Chicago good times chapter for getting done for me guys looks awsome


Looking good David I'm very jealous


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

edelmiro13 said:


> Looking good David I'm very jealous


Its just a gbody Dre boogie its no 64 like yours  I see you at world of wheels you looking clean out there homie


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

El Greengo said:


> Its just a gbody Dre boogie its no 64 like yours  I see you at world of wheels you looking clean out there homie


Thanks Davey but your gbody as you say is looking good hope this weather starts clearing up so we can all kick it


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

edelmiro13 said:


> Thanks Davey but your gbody as you say is looking good hope this weather starts clearing up so we can all kick it


right on Dre boogie iam so ready for some riden weather brother u have no clue and thanks alot


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

That is what has been holding me back in buying one sinc ei don't know anyone that can install one and still be fully functional. Great car and Gr8 Build...





El Greengo said:


> I am looking for any information on how to install a digital cluster in a non digital regal I have ... The digital cluster and the harness just need info and what to do now I've trolled tech support threads and nothing ATM so if anyone has any info on how to convert this .....thanks ..


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

MR.SKAMS said:


> That is what has been holding me back in buying one sinc ei don't know anyone that can install one and still be fully functional. Great car and Gr8 Build...


Stay tuned Cuz I will figure out a way and I'll share the information with you for sure


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Less talking more doing..... And pictures cause words aren't cool to look at


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

edelmiro13 said:


> Less talking more doing..... And pictures cause words aren't cool to look at


:yes:


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

MR.SKAMS said:


> That is what has been holding me back in buying one sinc ei don't know anyone that can install one and still be fully functional. Great car and Gr8 Build...


There's a guy up here in the Chicago area who installs them but he's charging about 150 just to install it but kind of don't want to go that route cuase he also sells Regal parts which he could come at me and say that the one I have doesn't work but found someone else too have to call and find out if he still works for G-BodyParts.com I read he has diagrams how to install them so as soon as I get time I'll call and see if that guy still works that place


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

lookin for a adex anybody have one paypal ready


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

If you don't find one hit up Walt he just posted up a bunch on face book those he posted are more aircraft but if u ask him he has Adex also


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

edelmiro13 said:


> If you don't find one hit up Walt he just posted up a bunch on face book those he posted are more aircraft but if u ask him he has Adex also


Thanks


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE... KEEP PUSHIN


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Rear end in yet fool :run:


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

:rimshot:


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

I keep bumpin this bitch in hopes of some pics of that rear end in


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

:run:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Going to be a nice weekend to put some work in....hit me up homie if your down


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Now I'll I need to do is bleed the brakes reseal the diff cover and fix linkage .. And a new windshield .. And ready for some dipping ... Big thanks to Andrew powers my brother Dustin and big wes for the help Friday night


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Done and thanks dru wouldn't of happen with out you pushing me


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

milkbone said:


> TTMFT


Lol and how u been homie


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

El Greengo said:


> Done and thanks dru wouldn't of happen with out you pushing me


:h5: or helping


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

stinking lincoln said:


> :h5: or helping


 true that :wave:


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

El Greengo said:


> View attachment 626573


:thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> :thumbsup:




:h5:<-- just trying to keep caught up with everyone else


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Ballin!!!!!


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Looking good Dave!


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

edelmiro13 said:


> Ballin!!!!!


Ballin in a gbody


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

LowIndyd said:


> Looking good Dave!


Thanks Brock"!


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Rich man build.... Lets get out and ride soon foo


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

edelmiro13 said:


> Rich man build.... Lets get out and ride soon foo


I should be ready by Saturday Dre boogie


----------



## lilred (Oct 2, 2007)

El Greengo said:


> my new Og factory packaged regal door handles came in today :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


were did u order dose from u got a website


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

lilred said:


> were did u order dose from u got a website


Ebay 25$ shipped


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

new front pump ..black magic  and some chrome rear springs


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Looking good homie. I like that rearend plate.


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Looking good homie. I like that rearend plate.


Thanks homie


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

:nicoderm::wave:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

LowIndyd said:


> :nicoderm::wave:




:run:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

seen the car today looks good dave just needs a driver,,,,,


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

edelmiro13 said:


> seen the car today looks good dave just needs a driver,,,,,


lol u have jokes


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

lmk


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

timmnm77 said:


> :inout:



:h5:


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

whats good homie


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

timmnm77 said:


> whats good homie


 Been dippin  and still wating on my Chrome drive shaft  u ?


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

lets plaque this car


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

So i tore the trunk out this last week for slamogoly


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

And started reinstall


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

i know left side hardlines are off but its only because of the 3/8's block i had to use til i get another black magic 1/2 pump block so hopefully once i get that it will be just right


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

this is a pic from couple months ago of Me Dre boogie and Drew powers supporting the familys that lost thier homes from a fire


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

i havent been on in months and i have a chance to post a bunch of pics ive collected on the time


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Me and mora getting our cars ready for Slam


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Ol big head Rob on the switch


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

all of us at dennys posted up


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

and After party prolly about 200 to 300 poeple and i couldnt tell ya how many cars


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Your daddy miss's ya Betty davis iam sure


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

El Greengo said:


> Your daddy miss's ya Betty davis iam sure


That's not Bette fool


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

stinking lincoln said:


> That's not Bette fool


Right she's gone ;( I keep forgetting that u sold it..


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

El Greengo said:


> Right she's gone ;( I keep forgetting that u sold it..


No that's Eric's Tc man


----------



## Alabaster (Jun 17, 2013)

Wow. What an impressive thread... When I saw the trade, I wasn't sure if you were going to regret it or not. Regals are among my favorites, but your ride was SICK. Then I saw what needed work and I was actually disappointed. I thought you may have really made a mistake. 

Once I saw what all you were doing with it I WAS FLOORED! What a great thread showing pics and explaining what stage you were in with it. You did so much with it it seems like you could have started with a raggedy old stock sled! You really have a nice ride. Anyone would be proud to own it. Flat out inspirational, man.


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

stinking lincoln said:


> No that's Eric's Tc man


that pic is a video of your car drew


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Alabaster said:


> Wow. What an impressive thread... When I saw the trade, I wasn't sure if you were going to regret it or not. Regals are among my favorites, but your ride was SICK. Then I saw what needed work and I was actually disappointed. I thought you may have really made a mistake.
> 
> Once I saw what all you were doing with it I WAS FLOORED! What a great thread showing pics and explaining what stage you were in with it. You did so much with it it seems like you could have started with a raggedy old stock sled! You really have a nice ride. Anyone would be proud to own it. Flat out inspirational, man.






Thanks man ....there's still more I like to do and that means a lot to me thanks !!!


----------



## blue87 (Jun 25, 2013)

ttt


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## SAM1 (May 21, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Iam thinking time to sale this or trade it I am going to post a cash price and am open to all trades ATM..


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

El Greengo said:


> Iam thinking time to sale this or trade it I am going to post a cash price and am open to all trades ATM..


:run:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

stinking lincoln said:


> :run:


:naughty:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

iam going to post pics from the DFW texas picnic I took the regal too last weekend 15 hours down and 15 hours back pulling the regal down in the old suburban


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

new Mexico, Westside, and San diego chapters ...trophy for furthest distance 1500 miles down and 1500 miles back


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=576660465709057&l=712487768941766579


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

aslo stopped by Gas monkey Garage


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=575979322443838&l=5959049914074616898


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=577267512315019&l=4230682133624801430


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=577267908981646&l=7549647461215525775


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=577267335648370&l=428569268680613132


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=577267908981646&l=7549647461215525775


----------



## Daytona (Apr 5, 2012)

Tremenda Familia


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:


Daytona said:


> Tremenda Familia


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

off to Erics picnic with good peoples !


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

El Greengo said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

did a cook out with some buddys and a lil cruise


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

nice photo's of El greengo Taken by Kayla Newton at Slamology 2013


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

El greengo for sale or trade 10k obo


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

TTT ! for sale or trade


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

El Greengo said:


> TTT ! for sale or trade


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

stinking lincoln said:


>


taken serious offers iam board and need something to do


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

also looking for a wood grain steering wheel for a my 94 Silverado short bed .. also would like to see if anyone has chrome uppers and lowers for it too.. and 26's or 24's


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

El Greengo said:


> taken serious offers iam board and need something to do


post it in the Vehicle Classifieds thats where most Serious Sellers post


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

edelmiro13 said:


> post it in the Vehicle Classifieds thats where most Serious Sellers post


 hey thanks for your input and I am serious its on here for sale on this thread iam too damn lazy to post anywhere else beside I already got another project here to start on


----------



## Joe317 (Jul 27, 2010)

:worship:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Joe317 said:


> :worship:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

El Greengo said:


>



awsome pic


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

El Greengo said:


> TTT ! for sale or trade


Any hits :dunno:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

stinking lincoln said:


> Any hits :dunno:


Not when your asking 30k for it


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

stinking lincoln said:


> Any hits :dunno:


 yes ive hav alot acutally


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

edelmiro13 said:


> Not when your asking 30k for it


 dont get jelly over my million price tag


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

El Greengo said:


> dont get jelly over my million price tag


Jelly is not in my nature I tend to stay on the realistic side but good luck on the sale


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

edelmiro13 said:


> Jelly is not in my nature I tend to stay on the realistic side but good luck on the sale


:thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Sent el Greengo off for more work and touch ups pushing for 2014.. And still for sale or trade !


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

El Greengo said:


> Send el Green go off for more work and touch ups pushing for 2014.. And still for sale or trade !


:drama:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

. The regal made it into the Lowrider magazine from the DFW Goodtimes Car club Car show in car Texas... thats pretty cool I had such a goodtime with all the Homies and the New faces i got to meet and i hope to be back in 2014 ... its a small Pic on the goodtimes spread in lowrider But Hell the regal is still visible ... and its the March 2014 issue so time to buy a couple copies..


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

looking for a set of Vogue 13/80r/13's if there any out there ?


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

new system going in  not looking bad so far


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

New subs, box , amps , highs, wire and mids...and some New LEDs


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Had this Switch plate made aslo last month


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

stinking lincoln said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## MICC (May 20, 2008)

this regal is real clean david great work bro bad ass ride love it


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

MICC said:


> this regal is real clean david great work bro bad ass ride love it




:thumbsup:


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

El Greengo said:


> Had this Switch plate made aslo last month



Give up the plug


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

JULIAN315 ON EBAY i sent a personal mgs through ebay and he replied within 15 mins and i asked him to make a peronal one and he said np 2 days later he text me and said he posted on ebay i bought .... 


Look under lowrider hydraulics on ebay he has switch panels already made if you want a personal one contact him


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

spring time woot time to get the regal out and clean the wheels and charge some battery's hmm but wait its fucking snowing here on spring break WTF


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

going back up for sale !! or trades welcome


----------

